# Multiple drinks?



## StevePNS (Mar 3, 2021)

Currently have a LP, but now have the need to make multiple drinks in one go.

How suitable are the Sage machines for this & is the one with in built grinder beneficial?

looking for a tried & tested machine that will last.


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 2, 2021)

hi steve, im new here too and looking into pavonis. Ive heard they are bad for back to back shots without the bung thing, have you tested that?


----------



## StevePNS (Mar 3, 2021)

Tested it a few times & it's a bit pants really. Whilst it's good for one shot/milk drink, I really don't think it was tested properly when they developed it all those years ago.

Being a complete novice in this I really don't know which machine is best. I like a nice thick espresso though that matches the methods perfected at costa, one of the reasons I enjoy the illy


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 2, 2021)

ok yes that is what I read too when i was looking into the 50mm I think


----------



## StevePNS (Mar 3, 2021)

UncleFester said:


> ok yes that is what I read too when i was looking into the 50mm I think


 50mm?


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Barista Express. My partner is a decaf, non dairy and I am the opposite, so three or four times a day I make two different cappachinos and when we could have guests I would often make four or five milk drinks at a time. We do have an old oil fired rayburn range on the go all the time, which we use as a giant cup warmer and heat holder while the two jugs of milk are frothed. With this setup multiple drinks are not particuarly difficult to produce. Although a double boiler and or two portafilters would make it considrably easier.


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 2, 2021)

hello yes I think 50mm is the size of one of the pavonis? i read there is a difference between two types though, a pre 200 model and a post 2000 model


----------



## StevePNS (Mar 3, 2021)

UncleFester said:


> hello yes I think 50mm is the size of one of the pavonis? i read there is a difference between two types though, a pre 200 model and a post 2000 model


 Ah with you now, mine is a pre millennium model do has the smaller plastic tampons thingy


----------

